# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Pyhäaikataulut

## Eira

Vuonna 1994 laman aikana harvennettiin pyhäaikatauluja tilapäisesti rajusti, jotta säästettäisiin palkkakustannuksissa. Aikaisemmin pyhäisin vuorotiheys oli sama kuin arki-iltaisin ja lauantaisin. Esim. ykkösen pyhävuorot harvennettiin 20 minuutista sekavaan 35 minuuttiin! (00-35-10-45-20-jne.) Talven 2005-2006 aikatauluissa edelleen samat 35 minuuttia. Kuinka pitkä ajanjakso "tilapäisesti" on? - 12 vuotta vai enemmän?

----------


## JT

Tähän ketjuun sopii myös yksi havaintoni Turun aikatauluista. Linjalla 21 on sunnuntaisin mielettömän tiukka aikataulu Kauppatori - Tortinmäki suunnassa. Kauppatorilta -15 yli lähtevät vuorot pitäisi olla jo tasalta valmiina Tortinmäessä lähtemään uudelle sivulle. Aikataulussa perusreitille ilmoitettu ajoaika 50 min ja 33 km. Sunnuntaisin ajetaan Saramäen kautta ja kilometrejä tulee ainakin 5 km lisää. Näin ollen 38 km pitäisi ajaa 45 minuutissa ja keskinopeus olisi n. 50 km/h. Onhan suuri osa matkasta myös harvaanasuttua ja käsittääkseni loppuosalla on 80 nopeusrajoitus, mutta ennen Hamaronkatua keskinopeus pysyttelee alle 25 km/h joten loppuosa pitäisi ajaa n. 60 km/h keskinopeudella, joka tietysti ilman pysähdyksiä on täysin mahdollista. Olen varmaan oikeassa, että Tortinmäestä tullessa linjalla voi hyvin olla 10 minuutin myöhästymisiä.

----------


## helleh

Itse ko. linjaa ajaneena voin kertoa, että 45 minuuttia Torilta Tortinmäkeen on toki hieman tiukka, mutta eipä siinä liiemmälti mitään ylinopeuksia tarvitse ajella, ja jos hieman myöhään jäisikin, niin takaisin tullessa ei ole mitään hoppua. Nimittäin Tortinmäestä Paavolan koululle on annettu aikaa 10 minuuttia (8km) Paavola-Aluetalo 5 minsaa (n.4 kilsaa) Aluetalo- Välilä 10 minsaa (n.7km) ja Välilä- Saramäki 10 minsaa (n.3 km). 
 Tortinmäestä voi kevyesti lähteä 3-4 minuuttia myöhässä aikataulusta takaisin Torille, eikä silti tee tiukkaa ehtiä Saramäen väliajalle.

----------


## Waltsu

Yksi epäkohta, jonka voisi korjata helposti ja halvalla, liittyy linjojen 4 ja 50 pyhäaikatauluihin. (Linjalla 50 tarkoitan tässä linjakimppua 50/51/53/54).

Molemmat linjat lähtevät torilta Hämeentielle -10 ja -40, ja palaavat torille viiden minuutin päässä toisistaan. Linja 50 jatkaa Moikoisiin -10/-40 ja nelonen Amiraalistonkadulle -15/-45. Jos nelosen aikataulua siirrettäisiin 15 minuutilla, niin 4 ja 50 lähtisivät torilta Hämeentielle vartin välein (-10 -25 -40 -55) ja saapuminen olisi 10/20 minuutin välein (-00 -10 -30 -40). Vielä parempi olisi siirtää nelosen aikataulua 12,5 minuuttia myöhemmäksi nykyisestä, jolloin vuoroväli olisi molempiin suuntiin 12,5/17,5 minuuttia. Se tosin tietäisi muitakin minuuttinumeroita kuin 0 ja 5... (Puolikkaat minuutit voi toki unohtaa, ei elämä sentään sekunneista kiinni ole!) Linjan 50 aikataulua ei kannata rukata, se kulkee sopivasti 30:n kanssa lomittain.

Samaa väliä (Kauppatori-Keskikatu) ajaa myös linja 28, mutta kun sen vuoroväli on ikävä 25 minuuttia, sen aikataulua täytyy aina erikseen katsoa.

----------


## JT

> Vielä parempi olisi siirtää nelosen aikataulua 12,5 minuuttia myöhemmäksi nykyisestä, jolloin vuoroväli olisi molempiin suuntiin 12,5/17,5 minuuttia.


Aikatauluihin toki saa merkattua tasaiset vuorovälit, mutta käytännössä siellä aina joku vuoro myöhästelee.

Sitten olisi huomioitavaa linjaparin 11/110 aikatauluissa. Naantali - Kauppatori - Kaarina suunnassa ei moitteita. Toinen suunta on sitten jo pahempi. Mikä idea siinä on, että linjat odottavat Kauppatorilla 10-15 minuuttia lähtöaikaa  :Question:  Arkisin voisi hyvässä lykyssä Kauppatorilla vaihtaa autoa jos on jo saapunut torille eikä edellinen auto ole vielä lähtenyt, mutta erityisesti sunnuntaisin Kauppatorin eteläpuolelta nousseet saavat paahtua bussissa vähän ylimääräistäkin näillä helteillä. Luulisi nyt, että näillä linjoilla myös Kauppatorin ohi/yli tehtäviä matkoja on paljon onhan molemmissa päissä Länsi -ja Itäkeskus sekä linjan 11 reitillä jättimäinen K-Citymarket.

----------


## Eira

Kahdeksan lähtöä tunnissa on aikatauluissa esim. 00-07-15-22-30-37-45-52-00- jne. Tosin kuski lähtee ei-15 jaollisilla minuuteilla puoli minuuttia yli. Toki muitakin minuuttinumeroita kuin viidellä jaollisia voi käyttää, ja on suotavaakin Kauppatorilta lähdettäessä, jotta vältettäisiin monen bussin karavaanit. Turun aikataulunsuunnittelijat ovat käsittäneet väärin, viiteen pyöristys koskee vain senttejä, ei minuutteja.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Sitten olisi huomioitavaa linjaparin 11/110 aikatauluissa. Naantali - Kauppatori - Kaarina suunnassa ei moitteita. Toinen suunta on sitten jo pahempi. Mikä idea siinä on, että linjat odottavat Kauppatorilla 10-15 minuuttia lähtöaikaa  Arkisin voisi hyvässä lykyssä Kauppatorilla vaihtaa autoa jos on jo saapunut torille eikä edellinen auto ole vielä lähtenyt, mutta erityisesti sunnuntaisin Kauppatorin eteläpuolelta nousseet saavat paahtua bussissa vähän ylimääräistäkin näillä helteillä. Luulisi nyt, että näillä linjoilla myös Kauppatorin ohi/yli tehtäviä matkoja on paljon onhan molemmissa päissä Länsi -ja Itäkeskus sekä linjan 11 reitillä jättimäinen K-Citymarket.


Linjojen 11/110 on pakko odottaa 10-15 minuttia lippujärjestelmän aiheuttamien viiveiden tasaamiseksi. Lisäksi lauantaisin bussin lastaus Naantalin suuntaan mennessä kestää noin 10 minuuttia (kun Turun sisäisillä linjoilla noin 2 minuuttia).

Syynä on:
Kertalippujen muuta linjastoa suurempi osuusHidas seutulippukortti, joka pitää antaa kuljettajalle (jolloin seutulipun käyttäjä vie yhtä paljon aikaa kuin kertalipun ostaja, ja lisäksi seutulipun käyttäjä vie kuljettajan aikaa).Sarjalippulappu pitää antaa kuljettajalle (vie myös aikaa).Linjan bussit eivät pysy aikataulussaan oikeastaan mihinkään aikaan päivästä.

Toisaalta realiteetti on, että Länsikeskukseen ja CM-Kupittaalle ei juuri tehdä joukkoliikennematkoja. Mylly-tutkimuksen (Turun kauppakorkeakoulu) mukaan matkojan määrä lisäksi romahti pienestä osuudesta (noin 5% asiointimatkoista) lähes nollaan 2001-2003.  Syykin on helppo ymmärtää: bussipysäkeiltä on hyvin vaikea ja pitkä matka Uudenmaantien tai Satakunnantien yli kauppaan. Esimerkiksi CM-Kupittaan kohdalla ei ole suojatietä yli Uudenmaantien.

Osasyy voi toki olla myös odottelu Kauppatorilla. Mutta keskustasta saa nyt Clas Ohlsonin tulon jälkeen kaikki samat asiat kuin Länsikeskuksesta ja CM-Kupittaalta, ja laatu kyllä varmasti korvaa pienen hintaeron ...

----------


## Eira

> Vuonna 1994 laman aikana harvennettiin pyhäaikatauluja tilapäisesti rajusti, jotta säästettäisiin palkkakustannuksissa. Aikaisemmin pyhäisin vuorotiheys oli sama kuin arki-iltaisin ja lauantaisin. Esim. ykkösen pyhävuorot harvennettiin 20 minuutista sekavaan 35 minuuttiin! (00-35-10-45-20-jne.) Talven 2005-2006 aikatauluissa edelleen samat 35 minuuttia. Kuinka pitkä ajanjakso "tilapäisesti" on? - 12 vuotta vai enemmän?


Linja 1 on aika epätasapainoinen, Linnankadun haara kulkee tiheään asutun cityalueen läpi, kun taas lentoaseman haara pitkän matkaa maaseutualueen läpi.
Sunnuntaisin on vain kaksi autoa käytettävissä, ja välin kiristäminen 30 minuuttiin tuntuu aika mahdottomalta, vaikka torin seisonta-aikoja lyhennettäisiin.
Tuntuisiko seuraava idea ihan hölmöltä:
Toinen auto kulkisi sataman ja torin väliä 30 min välein, ja toinen taas torin ja lentoaseman väliä 40 min välein. Tosin lentoaseman väli harvenisi 5 min, mutta toisaalta palvelu paranisi selkeämmällä aikataululla, samat minuuttiluvut toistuisivat kahden tunnin välein.
Pyhäisin olisi 1-linjan Börsin puoleinen pysäkki sataman sekä lähtö- että tulopysäkki. Torin puoleinen taas lentoaseman lähtö- ja tulopysäkki. Satamaan menevä vuoro jatkaisi reittiä Kauppiaskatu-Linnankatu, lentoasemallle menevä taas Aurakatu-Maariankatu.
Vuorolaivalisävuorojen ei tarvitsisi enää käydä tyhjänä kääntymässä Wiklundin korttelin ympäri.

----------


## Waltsu

Sinänsä näppärä idea, mutta lähtöpysäkit pitäisi olla samat joka päivä. Jospa siirretään satamaan lähtö Kauppiaskadulle entiselle tolpalleen, jolloin pyhäauto ja laivavuorot kiertävät torin ja arkiauto tulee normaalireittiään Kauppiaskatua alas. Lentokentän auto kiertäisi myös pyhinä torin (Aurakatua alas) normaalille lähtöpysäkilleen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

En kyllä oikein kannattaisi linjan katkaisua kahdeksi eri linjaksi "tasaisemman" vuorovälin toivossa. Tällöinhän menee mm. mahdollisuus ajaa Kauppatorin ohi esim. Linja-autoasemalle tai toisessa suunnassa esim.  Taideakatemian suuntaan (jossa on sunnuntaisinkin auki olevia toimintoja).

Lisäksi katkaisulla saadaan parempi palvelu vain Sataman päähän, Lentoaseman pään palvelu huononee.

----------


## Eira

Vuorovälin tulisi liikennetarpeesta riippuen olla aina 5, 7½, 10, 12, 15, 20, (24), 30, (40) tai 60 minuuttia, eli samojen minuuttilukujen tulisi toistua tunneittain (tai ainakin joka toinen tunti). Turun lentoasemalla on ilmaliikenteen suhteen pyhäisin paljon hiljaisempaa kuin arkisin. En pitäisi palvelun huononemisena 35 min harventamista 40 minuuttiin, koska vastapainona aikataulu selkeytyy.
Olisiko linjan 28 pyhäaikataulua mahdollisuus kiristää minuutilla eli 24 minuuttiin eli kierto lyhenisi 3 min? Aikataulu yksinkertaistuisi, esim. 00-24-48-12-36-00 nykyisen 00-25-50-15-40-05-30-55-20-45-10-35-00 sijaan. Samat minuuttiluvut toistuisivat joka toinen tunti nykyisen viiden tunnin asemesta.
14,15-linjojen 55 min vuoroväliä on lähinnä pidettävä aikataulusuunnittelun kukkasena. En usko että matkustajat pahemmin närkästyvät, jos vuoroväli harvennetaan tasatuntiin.
Ykkösen sataman suunnan pyhävuoroja joudutaan joka tapauksessa lisäämään, jos suunniteltu "elämyskeskus" vapun aattona toteutuu.

----------


## Miska

Voisikohan 1:n toiseksi pääksi ottaa jonkun muun Lentoaseman tilalle? Harva kai kuitenkaan matkustaa satamasta lentokentälle. Ykkösen toinen pää voisi olla jollain sellaisella alueella, jonne nyt ajetaan tiheästi. Samalla sataman ja linja-autoaseman välille voitaisiin saada nykyistä tiheämpi liikenne, kun useampi 1:n vuoro jatkaisi linja-autoaseman ohi. Kyseeseen voisi tulla myös linjapari, jolloin joka toinen satamasta lähtevä vuoro jatkaisi torilta lähiöön A ja joka toinen lähiöön B. 

Lentoaseman pään voisi hoitaa joku hieman harvemmin kulkeva linja, joka jatkuisi torilta lentoasemalle. 

Nykytyyppistä ykköstä toisaalta puoltaa erikoiskalusto, tosin eipä matkalaukkuhyllyjen lisääminen muutamaan autoon paljon maksaisi, pari istumapaikkaa se kyllä veisi.

----------


## Eira

Jospa linjat 1 ja 13 vaihtaisivat päitä, eli ykkönen kulkisi väliä Satama - Takakirves/Impivaaran Uimahalli 30 min välein, ja linja 13 väliä Uittamo-Lentoasema 40 min välein. Kummallakin kaksi autoa kierrossa, niinkuin nykyisinkin. Aikoinaanhan ykkösen toinen päättäri oli Imppari, josta pyhäuimarit vähenivät huomattavasti aikataulujen harvennettua, ja aukioloaikoja jouduttiin supistamaan. Kun joka toinen vuoro ajaa Impparin kautta, olisi vuoroväli uimahallille tunti nykyisen 80 minuutin sijasta.

----------


## Waltsu

Pitääkö sataman ja linja-autoaseman välillä olla kokopäivälinja? Laivojen tulo- ja lähtöaikoina ajetaan muutenkin ylimääräisiä vuoroja, ne voisivat ajaa linja-autoasemalle. Lisäksi sangen monella kaukolinjalla on satamavuoroja, joten niitäkin voivat kaukomatkaajat käyttää yhteytenä linja-autoasemalle. Ja kun mietitään satamalinjalle uutta paria, niin täytyy muistaa, että uusia linjapareja tulee ajaa myös arkisin, jotta linjasto pysyy selkeänä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Siis: ehdotatteko, että linjan 1 päitä vaihdettaisiin lähinnä siksi, että sunnuntaisin saataisiin tasainen vuoroväli. Sen sijaan suoralla yhteydellä satamasta ja lentoasemasta linja-autoasemalle ei olisi painoa?

Eiköhän linjojen päät kannata valita arkisen normaalikuormituksen, arkisin järkevän vuorovälin sekä sen mukaan, että linjat palvelevat siten, että myös toisessa päässä on kohteita, joihin toisesta päästä on matkustuskysyntää.

Kuormitus linjan 1 eri päillä on erilainen tietääkseni vain laivojen saapumis- ja lähtöaikoihin; muina aikoina kuormitus on suhteellisen tasan.

Linjojen muuttaminen pyhiksi sekottaisi matkustajia aika paljon.

Toki on olemassa se mahdollisuus, että ilta- yö- ja sunnuntailiikenteeseen perustettaisiin erillinen hiljaisen ajan linjasto, mutta tässä on omat riskinsä mm. sen takia, että eri aikoina erilaiset linjat hämäävät matkustajia.

----------


## Miska

> Siis: ehdotatteko, että linjan 1 päitä vaihdettaisiin lähinnä siksi, että sunnuntaisin saataisiin tasainen vuoroväli. Sen sijaan suoralla yhteydellä satamasta ja lentoasemasta linja-autoasemalle ei olisi painoa?


Mulla ainakin oli lähtöoletuksena, että linjan 1 päät olisivat epätasapainossa muulloinkin kuin sunnuntaisin... Jos näin ei ole, niin ehkä muutoksiin sitten ei ole tarvetta. 

Kun Turussa kerran on sunnuntaisin monin paikoin onnettoman pitkä vuoroväli, voisi ehkä olla perusteltua yhdistellä linjoja hieman arkireittejä kiemurtelevammiksi, jotta vuorovälit saataisiin pidettyä siedettävinä. Vielä kun hyödynnettäisiin autoista löytyvää nykyaikaista linjakilpitekniikkaa ja nämä poikkeavat reitit saataisiin näkyviin myös linjatunnuksiin...

----------


## Waltsu

> Siis: ehdotatteko, että linjan 1 päitä vaihdettaisiin lähinnä siksi, että sunnuntaisin saataisiin tasainen vuoroväli. Sen sijaan suoralla yhteydellä satamasta ja lentoasemasta linja-autoasemalle ei olisi painoa?
> - - 
> Kuormitus linjan 1 eri päillä on erilainen tietääkseni vain laivojen saapumis- ja lähtöaikoihin; muina aikoina kuormitus on suhteellisen tasan.
> - -
> Toki on olemassa se mahdollisuus, että ilta- yö- ja sunnuntailiikenteeseen perustettaisiin erillinen hiljaisen ajan linjasto, mutta tässä on omat riskinsä mm. sen takia, että eri aikoina erilaiset linjat hämäävät matkustajia.


Kuten edellä totesin, kaukomatkaajille on jo yhteydet satamasta linja-autoasemalle. Lentokentältä ainoa järkevä reitti keskustaan on linja-autoaseman ohi, joten sekin hoituu, oli linja sitten mikä hyvänsä.

Ykkösen kuormitus on "vinossa" myös päiväsaikaan, ajetaanhan satamapuolikasta pitkin päivää.

Hiljaisen ajan linjastoa en kannata.




> Kun Turussa kerran on sunnuntaisin monin paikoin onnettoman pitkä vuoroväli...


Vuorovälien ongelmana on lähinnä hankalasti muistettavat lähtöajat. Usealla linjalla on 45 minuutin vuoroväli, mutta monelle alueelle ajaa kaksi linjaa, jolloin vuoroväli on lähellä 22,5 minuuttia, joka on aivan siedettävä. Aikataulua ei vain opi ulkoa. Tilanne helpottuisi kummasti, jos saataisiin pyhiksi lisää autoja ajoon ja puolen tunnin välit joka linjalle, mutta mistä rahat?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Sunnuntain ongelma johtuu ennen kaikkea siitä, että linjat ja niiden vastinparit on pääosin suunniteltu arkipäivien tarpeita varten. Kierrosajat ym. eivät satu sitten sopivasti harvaa sunnuntai-aikataulua varten.

Nykyisessä taloustilanteessa pidän käytännössä mahdottomana autojen lisäämistä sunnuntaisin ensisijaisesti tasavuorovälin aikaansaamiseksi. Jos halutaan tasavuorovälit, tämä onnistuu joko aikataulua kiristämällä tai löysäämällä tai sitten erillisellä hiljaisen ajan linjastolla (joka ei varmastikaan saa suurta kannatusta muutenkaan).

Ykkösen parituksessa on nyt ilmeisesti syntynyt epätasapaino, kun Länsirannan rakentuminen on lisännyt kuormitusta Sataman päässä. Nyt jatkossa vanhan linja-autovarikon tilalle tulee "puutalokortteli" Linnankadun päähän, mutta vastaavasti Kärsämäen kartanon maille tulee isohko rivitaloalue. Auki on kysymys siitä, mitä Leafin tehtaan tilalle tulee.

----------


## Eira

Ykkösen pyhäaikatauluissa on "löysää", kun bussit lähes säännöllisesti seisovat Kauppatorilla yli viisi minuuttia. Seisonta-ajan lyhentäminen parantaisi myös palvelua niillä matkustajilla, jotka jatkavat torin ohi. Olisi saatava myös liikennevaloetuudet, tuntuu turhauttavalta, kun bussi seisoo lähes minuutin miltei tyhjässä risteyksessä. Mielestäni näillä toimenpiteillä saisi aikataulua kiristämättä ykkösen kierrosajan tuntiin eli vuoroväliksi 30 minuuttia. Luonnollisesti olisi tärkeä kuulla myös kuljettajien mielipide asiasta.

Mitä mieltä ollaan 28:n pyhävuorovälin muuttamisesta 24 minuuttiin (samat minuuttiluvut toistuisivat kahden tunnin välein)?
Entä linjojen 14,15 harventamisesta 55 minuutista yhteen tuntiin?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Sellaiset aikataulumuutokset, jotka luontevasti saa tehtyä kiristämällä tai löysäämällä aikataulua hiukan, tai pienillä etuuksilla, ovat luonnollisesti tervetulleita. Ilmeisesti näissä mainitsemissasi tapauksissa olisi tähän selkeitä mahdollisuuksia.

Aikataulun täytyy kuitenkin olla sellainen, että se on jokaisessa normaalissa tilanteessa ajettavissa, eli ei sellainen että se aina aiheuttaa viivästyksiä.

Liikennevaloetuuksien yksi iso hyöty voisi tosiaan olla hiljaisen ajan liikenteessä, koska silloin on helppo antaa aina etuus linja-autolle.

----------


## Waltsu

> Vuorovälien ongelmana on lähinnä hankalasti muistettavat lähtöajat. Usealla linjalla on 45 minuutin vuoroväli, mutta monelle alueelle ajaa kaksi linjaa, jolloin vuoroväli on lähellä 22,5 minuuttia, joka on aivan siedettävä.


Otanpa sanojani vähän takaisin...

Uudessa talviaikataulussa Vaalaan ajaa kaksi linjaa, vuorovälit 45 ja 50 minuuttia. Jyrkkälään ajaa kaksi linjaa, vuorovälit 45 ja 50. Myös Uittamolle ajaa kaksi linjaa, vuorovälit 40 ja 45.

Ja seurauksenahan on se, että välillä yhteinen vuoroväli on 20-25 minuuttia, ja sitten vuoroväli alkaa hyppiä, kunnes päästään siihen, että molemmat linjat lähtevät yhtaikaa. Sitten alkaa taas hyppiminen kunnes ollaan hiukan aikaa siedettävässä 20-25 minuutissa.

Esimerkiksi Vaalasta on klo 9.15 tuplalähtö, puolenpäivän jälkeen ollaan 20-25 minuutin vuorovälissä, ja taas kello 16.45 on tuplalähtö. Ja tuplalähtöjen molemmin puolin on 45 minuutin väli.

Jottain tarttis tehrä.

----------


## Eira

> Jottain tarttis tehrä.


Jospa kuutosen ja ysin kummankin vuoroväli olisi 48 minuuttia. Luulisi järjestyvän, kun ysi joutuisi kiristämään  kaksi minuuttia/suunta.

Linja 9:
Ktori-Vaala   ..-10.20-11.08-11.56-12.44-13.32-14.20-...
Vaala-Ktori   ..-10.48-11.36-12.24-13.12-14.00-14.48-...
Kt-Katariina..-11.08-11.56-12.44-13.32-14.20-15.08-...
Katariina-Kt..-11.36-12.24-13.12-14.00-14.48-15.36-...

Linja 6:
Ktori-Vaala   ..-10.44-11.32-12.20-13.08-13.56-14.44-...
Vaala-Ktori   ..-11.12-12.00-12.48-13.36-14.24-15.12-...

Sekä Kauppatorilta Vaalaan että takaisin tasainen 24 minuutin väli. Kommentteja?

----------


## Waltsu

> Jospa kuutosen ja ysin kummankin vuoroväli olisi 48 minuuttia. Luulisi järjestyvän, kun ysi joutuisi kiristämään vain kaksi minuuttia/suunta.


Itse asiassa ne on niin päin, että ysiä pitää löysätä 3 minuuttia/sivu ja kutosta kiristää 1 min/sivu, mutta tuskin sekään mahdotonta olisi (kuutonenhan ei aja Suikkilaan pyhinä).

Jos vielä 12:lle ja 61:lle saa 48:n minuutin vuorovälit, niin saadaan Jyrkkälän ja hautuumaankin pyhäliikenne siedettävämmäksi. Jäljelle jäisi vain Uittamon 40/48 minuutin ongelma.

----------


## Eira

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Eira
> 
> Jospa kuutosen ja ysin kummankin vuoroväli olisi 48 minuuttia. Luulisi järjestyvän, kun ysi joutuisi kiristämään vain kaksi minuuttia/suunta.
> 
> 
> Itse asiassa ne on niin päin, että ysiä pitää löysätä 3 minuuttia/sivu ja kutosta kiristää 1 min/sivu, mutta tuskin sekään mahdotonta olisi (kuutonenhan ei aja Suikkilaan pyhinä).


Totta, kuusykkönen hoitaa Suikkilan pyhävuorot. Muokkasin ton aikatauluehdotuksen uuteen uskoon.

Laitetaanpa vielä paremmaksi. Annetaan ysin ajaa niinkuin uusissa talviaikatauluissa onkin eli:

Linja 9:
Ktori-Vaala   ...-10.20-11.05-11.50-12.35-13.20-14.05-14.50-...
Vaala-Ktori   ...-10.45-11.30-12.15-13.00-13.45-14.30-15.15-...
Kt-Katariina...-11.05-11.50-12.35-13.20-14.05-14.50-15.35-...
Katariina-Kt...-11.30-12.15-13.00-13.45-14.30-15.15-16.00-...

Linja 6:
Ktori-Vaala   ...-10.43-11.28-12.13-12.58-13.43-14.28-15.13-...
Vaala-Ktori   ...-11.08-11.53-12.38-13.23-14.08-14.53-15.38-...

Kauppatorilta Vaalaan ja päinvastoin vuorottelisi 22 ja 23 minuutin väli.

----------


## Eira

> Jos vielä 12:lle ja 61:lle saa 48:n minuutin vuorovälit, niin saadaan Jyrkkälän ja hautuumaankin pyhäliikenne siedettävämmäksi. Jäljelle jäisi vain Uittamon 40/48 minuutin ongelma.


Jos haluaa linjoilla 9 tai 12 Kauppatorilta Hautausmaantielle, vuorottelevat 15 ja 30 min välit. Samoin päinvastaiseen suuntaan. Jos linjan 12 kaikkia lähtöjä siirrettäisi 5 min eteenpäin, olisi siedettävämpi 20 ja 25 min vuorottelu molempiin suuntiin. Mutta miten se vaikuttaisi linjan 12 toiseen haaraan?

----------


## Waltsu

> Uudessa talviaikataulussa Vaalaan ajaa kaksi linjaa, vuorovälit 45 ja 50 minuuttia.


Tänään pidetyssä Turku 74:n ja joukkoliikennepäättäjien keskustelutilaisuudessa saimme kuulla, että talven jälkeen molemmilla linjoilla on 50 minuutin vuoroväli. Ehkä kannattaisi samantien harventaa 12 samaan vuoroväliin, jotta hautausmaan ja Jyrkkälän liikenne toimisi hienosti.

Lisäksi suunnitteluosasto lupasi tutkia (ja toivottavasti korjata) Hämeenkadun pyhäistä 4/50-ongelmaa sekä heinäkuista peräkkäinajoa arkisin linjoilla 4/28/50.

----------


## Eira

Turussa pyhälähtöjen osuus nykyään on 42% arkilähdöistä (jlltk:n ptk 27.10.05).
Eli yli puolet kalliista kalustosta seisoo  koko pyhän tuottamattomina talleilla ja palkkakustannuksetkin jäävät alle arkipäivien. Lauantaisin vastaava prosentti on 71. Olisi kiinnostavaa tietää, mitkä vastaavat prosentit ovat muissa suurissa ja keskisuurissa kaupungeissa. Mielestäni vähimmäisprosentit olisivat su-la-arki 50-75-100, jolloin luvut vastaisivat liikennöintitarvetta, ja kustannukset pysyisivät vielä kohtuullisina.

----------


## kal_luppi

Itsekin pyhäaikatauluja ajaneena, muistan erään tapauksen linjalta 4 (Halinen-Amiraalistonkatu). Ko. linjalla on pyhäisin kierrosaikana tunti, mikä on toisaalta ihan riittävästi normaalina pyhäpäivänä, mutta nyt on vielä kaupat auki, niin se ei tahdo riittää. Kuitenkin, eräänä pyhäpäivänä ajoin Amiraalistonkadulta torille, niin kun olin tulossa torille Eerikinkatua, niin eikös Aurakatua pitkin mennyt joku kulkue. Ja torille kun pääsin, lähdin sieltä vartin myöhässä, jolloin olisikin jo pitänyt lähteä Halisista. Siinä sitä oltiin koko loppupäivä myöhässä..  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Waltsu

Kuninkojan turman tiimoilta herää kysymys, kuinka paljon aikataulusuunnittelulla oli vaikutusta tapahtuneeseen. Nimittäin linjan 28 kierroksen 75 minuuttia jakautuvat niin, että linjalla on kolme 20 minuutin sivua ja yksi vartin sivu. Tuo lyhin sivu on torilta Länsinummeen, jossa käydään äkkiä kääntymässä ja torille onkin sitten ajoaikaa viisi minuuttia enemmän. (Turmassa osallisena ollut linjan 28 bussi oli juuri tulossa Länsinummen päätepysäkille.) Kohmon päässä molemmille suunnille on varattu 20 minuuttia.

Kannattaisiko Länsinummen lähtöaikoja siirtää viidellä minuutilla eteenpäin, jotta aikataulussa oleva löysä olisikin päätepysäkillä eikä torilla? Vielä parempi ratkaisu olisi laittaa neljäs auto linjalle ja ajaa 80 minuutin kierroksia, mutta se tietenkin maksaa...

Talven 94-95 aikataulussa ajettiin samanpituisia 75 minuutin kierroksia, ja silloin 15 minuutin sivu oli juurikin Nättinummesta torille. Tosiaan: Nättinummesta, sillä tuolloin ei vielä ajettu Länsinummeen saakka. Eli linjasivu on niistä ajoista pidentynyt lähes 1,5 kilometrillä, mutta ajoaikaan ei ole koskettu muuten kuin siirtämällä löysä päätepysäkiltä torille.

----------


## Eira

Edelleenkin olen sitä mieltä, että linjaa 28 voitaisiin kolmella bussilla ajaa 72 minuutin kierroksella 18 minuuttia/siivu. Nykyisin bussi seisoo sunnuntaisin tyhjän panttina torilla noin viisi minuuttia, joten sitä voisi lyhentää lyhentämättä päättäritaukoa. Lisäksi aikataulu selkiintyisi, 24 min vuorotiheydellä parillisina ja parittomina tunteina olisi aina samat lähtöminuutit. Nykyinen aikataulu on äärimmäisen sekava, samat lähtöminuutit toistuvat viiden tunnin välein.

Pitäisi myös vakavasti tutkia, voisiko linjaa 1 ajaa kahdella bussilla 30 min välein nykyisen 35 min  :Twisted Evil:  sijasta. Bussi seisoo pyhäisin torilla yli 5 min, josta voisi nipistää. Homma onnistuu ottamalla käyttöön muutkin kuin nollaan tai vitoseen päättyvät minuuttiluvut.

----------


## jltku

> Edelleenkin olen sitä mieltä, että linja 28 voitaisiin kolmella bussilla ajaa 72 minuutin kierroksella 18 minuuttia/siivu. 
> 
> Lisäksi pitäisi vakavasti tutkia, voisiko linjaa 1 ajaa kahdella bussilla 30 min välein nykyisen 35 min  sijasta.


Edellä mainitut kierrosaikojen lyhentämiset ovat ristiriidassa sen kanssa, mistä Turun kaupungin netti-sivujen yleisellä keskustelupalstalla kirjoitellaan. Siellä on nimittäin keskustelun aiheena bussien kaahaaminen. Niiden viestien perusteella pitäisi toimia juuri päinvastoin... lisätä kierrosaikoja, jotta kuljettajien ei tarvitsisi kaahata. Osoitehan on www.turku.fi ja siitä sitten sivun alalaidasta linkki Tästä keskustellaan!

No totta kuitenkin toinen puoli. Onhan se turhaa bussien seistä Kauppatorilla useita minuutteja, jos seisonta-ajan poistamisella voitaisiin kierrosaika saada sellaiseksi, että vuorovälistä tulee järkevämpi.

----------


## Eira

En ole linjoilla 1 ja 28 havainnut pyhäisin minkäänlaista kaahailua, enkä myöskään muilla linjoilla ja muulloinkaan. Pikemminkin bussit köröttävät sunnuntaisin, jottei seisonta-aika torilla muodostuisi kohtuuttoman pitkäksi. Kierrosajan lyhentämiseen auttaisi myös liikennevaloetuudet. Myös se helpottaisi, että Aurakadun Eerikin- ja Yliopistonkatujen risteykset vilkuttaisivat keltaista pyhäisin. Tuntuu turhauttavalta seistä tyhjässä risteyksessä.

----------


## jsiren

> Edellä mainitut kierrosaikojen lyhentämiset ovat ristiriidassa sen kanssa, mistä Turun kaupungin netti-sivujen yleisellä keskustelupalstalla kirjoitellaan. Siellä on nimittäin keskustelun aiheena bussien kaahaaminen. Niiden viestien perusteella pitäisi toimia juuri päinvastoin... lisätä kierrosaikoja, jotta kuljettajien ei tarvitsisi kaahata.


Pointti olikin varmaan siinä, että 35 minuutin(!) vuoroväli saataisiin asiakaspalvelun kannalta järkevämmäksi 30 minuutiksi. Itse en tykkää sunnuntaisin kulkea 12:lla, vaikka se kulkisi lähimmäksi kotiovea, koska sen 45 minuutin kiertoa ei millään opi. Kulkisi vaikka tunnin välein, olisi selkeämpää kuin yhdellä tunnilla tasalta ja varttia vaille, toisella puolelta ja kolmannella vartin yli. Kun asiakkaan pitäisi hahmotaa suurin piirtein että milloinka seuraavaa bussia voisi odottaa tulevaksi - ja jos aikataulua ei satu olemaan käsillä, niin muistele siinä sitten että mikä tunti nyt on...

35 minuutin vuorovälillä kierto onkin sitten 7 tuntia!  :Evil or Very Mad:  

j.siren

----------


## Eira

Samaa moni linjaa 28 käyttävä on sanonut: 30 min olisi järkevämpi kuin nykyinen 25 min, vaikka vuoroväli pitenisikin viidellä minuutilla, niin muistaisi lähtöminuutit, oli tunti sitten mikä hyvänsä.

----------


## Waltsu

Alkavaksi kesäksi linjan 28 pyhää on korjailtu: uusi kaava on 3 x 26,7 = 80. Eli vuoroväli on aavistuksen pidentynyt ollen käytännössä 25+25+30, ja samat lähtöminuutit toistuvat jo neljän tunnin välein. Kierroksen kaikille neljänneksille on varattu 20 minuuttia, joten kuljettaja ehtii nyt Länsinummessakin pikku happihypylle.

----------


## Eira

> Köröttelymaraton Turussa, Lentoaseman bussi n:o 1 kello 9.45: ...Bussi on nopea. Sen keskimääräiseksi ajoajaksi ilmoitetaan 22 minuuttia, mutta matka taittui 14 minuutissa ja 49 sekunnissa...


Ylläkuvattu matka lentoasemalle on ilmeisesti tehty arkipäivänä, mutta pyhänä matka taittuu luonnollisesti vieläkin nopeammin.

Ykkösen pyhävuorovälin saisi helposti muutettua nykyisestä sekavasta 35 minuutista järkeväksi 30 minuutiksi poistamalla molemmista suunnista yli viiden minuutin pysähtymiset Kauppatorilla, esmes:

Vuoro 1: Lentoas. 12.00 - Ktri 12.17 - Sat 12.30 - Ktri 12.40 - Lentoas. 13.00 jne.
Vuoro 2: Lentoas. 12.30 - Ktri 12.47 - Sat 13.00 - Ktri 13.10 - Lentoas. 13.30 jne.

Pysähdysaika lentosemalla pysyisi vähintään samana. (yli 5 min.) Oudolta tuntuu, että matkaan lentoasemalta satamaan ja takaisin lepoaikoineen onnistuisi pyhänä tuhraamaan yli tunnin!

----------


## Razer

Huh huh. Täällähän ongelmat kuulostavat ihan vakavilta. Itsekin tosin hämmästelin Tampereen viime aikaisia muutoksia ajoaikapolitiikan osalta, kun esim. 18/25/35/45 minuutin vuorovälit suoraan sanoen kiellettiin. Mutta nyt jo kuulostelen ihmeissäni Turun tilannetta o_O Varsinkin, jos vakavissaan ollaan muuttamassa vuoroväliä 26,7 minuuttiin! Täytyisi varmaan yrittää tutkia itsekin ratkaisuvaihtoehtoja  :Very Happy:

----------


## KjaO-K

Aika pakkotahtisia ovat tunnin kierrokset sellaisilla linjoilla, joissa pääteasemalta ajetaan torin kautta toiselle. 

Onhan noita ollut:
60 Kuninkoja-Tori-Katariina 15-15-15-15 min (ei missään hetken rauhaa)
11 Pläkkikaupunki-Tori-Piispanristi 15-15-20-10 min (torilla pikakahvi)
20 Muhkuri-Tori-Lauste 15-18-17-10 min (Lausteella kuselle)

Ja sitten on ollut joitain pyhäaamun pikakierroksia muillakin linjoilla.
Synkintä noissa on Torilla käyntien määrä esim. 11 tunnin vuorolla 22 kertaa.

Mitenkähän noiden linjapituudet ovat suhteessa nykyiseen ykköseen? Piispanristin siivu on ainakin aika pitkä.

----------

